# حافظات حلى الجريش وصحون الحلى الزجاجيه



## القمرالمضئ (18 يونيو 2012)

حافظات حلى [URL="http://www.aswaqroyal.com/showthread.php?t=367134"]الجريش [/URL]الشكل الاول






سعر الدرزن 100 ريال


حافظات حلى [URL="http://www.aswaqroyal.com/showthread.php?t=367134"]الجريش [/URL]الشكل الثاني














سعر الدرزن 150 ريال



صحون الحلى الزجاجيه









سعر الدرزن 135 ريال

للطلب 0503973567

تفضلي متجري متجر موده مول


http://www.my-semo.com/


----------



## القمرالمضئ (2 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: حافظات حلى الجريش وصحون الحلى الزجاجيه*

لا اله الا الله


----------

